# Braces Pub, Ramsgate - DEC 2011



## Ramsgatonian (Dec 31, 2011)

Final explore of the year, visited with a non-member.

This pub has been derelict for quite a while now. History is a bit scarce, but according to local people, it was originally called the Duke of Kent, then the Swiss Cottage, before finally becoming Braces. I was quite surprised, as I imagined this site to be quite uninspiring and completely trashed. It has been vandalized far less than I expected - some of the pint glasses are still stacked neatly on the shelves! I also found the interior design quite unique, certain parts, such as the staircase, resemble something you might find in a large manor house, rather than a pub.


Credit to Ramsgate Historical Society for these images:












My images from the visit:



























































































Thank you for looking!​


----------



## mookster (Dec 31, 2011)

That's actually decent for a pub!


----------



## tank2020 (Dec 31, 2011)

Nice! and local, really like the last pic.


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Jan 1, 2012)

mookster said:


> That's actually decent for a pub!



I really wasn't expecting to do a report of a visit to a pub. Most are pretty dull!


----------



## nelly (Jan 1, 2012)

Very Nice


----------



## alex76 (Jan 1, 2012)

as said mate very nice


----------



## jools (Jan 1, 2012)

,,nice, thanks


----------



## robbie1003 (Jan 1, 2012)

supprised weatherspoons havnt taken this on,its a peach. nice report, shame its left to rot.


----------



## smiler (Jan 1, 2012)

I like looking around old pubs, clubs, restaurants and hotels, and each year there’s more of them to explore:sad:: I enjoyed it Thanks


----------



## maximus (Jan 1, 2012)

Excellent report......such a lovely place!!


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Jan 1, 2012)

Thank you for all your comments!


----------

